# Get Used to Gas Prices Under $3 Per Gallon in 2015



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2014)

I just filled up, paid $2.99 at the station I went to, but I'm okay with that...just glad to see it under $3 and hope it truly will stay that way...http://time.com/money/3583342/gas-prices-under-3-per-gallon/



> According to a report this week from the federal Energy Information Administration, it looks like sub-$3 gas prices will be sticking around for a while. The report projects that gas prices will keep declining through the end of the year, with a national average of $2.80 expected for December. And the average for 2015 as a whole is being forecast at $2.94 per gallon.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 13, 2014)

Same here. Last evening I filled up at the nearby ARCO station; $2.99/gal.
What a nice change; under $3/gal.  I gave the cashier $50 and got back $5. Now the tank's FULL.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 14, 2014)

I filled my wife's car yesterday for 2.599 gallon.


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.gasbuddy.com/GB_Price_List.aspx?cntry=USA


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 14, 2014)

I think your pricelist is out of date oldman.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2014)

$2.84 here in Palm Bay at BJ's. 
But still I remember....a long, long time ago in another lifetime, 25 cents a gallon. I can dream can't i?


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I think your price list is out of date oldman.



Really? I just got that from gasbuddy.com about 5 minutes ago. It is right for my zip code.

My wife uses Premium in her Lexus, even though it says in the book that the driver may use Regular.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 14, 2014)

Look a my post above yours. I paid 17 cents/gal less than the list said for my area.


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

Larry, it's up to the consumers to keep the price posted. If it is not up to date, it is because no one has posted the current price for awhile. I don't run the board, I was showing it to everyone as a reference point. I wasn't trying to mislead anyone and I apologize if anyone took it that way.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, it got down to 2.75 here earlier in the week but back up to 2.99.  I figure it will continue to go up as we get closer to Thanksgiving.  They know they can gouge us.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> $2.84 here in Palm Bay at BJ's.
> But still I remember....a long, long time ago in another lifetime, 25 cents a gallon. I can dream can't i?



$2.69 a gallon in Central Missouri.   I hear ya on "the other lifetime".  When I was in high school, I pumped gas at a local gas station on weekends, and paid 18 cents a gallon....course, I only made $1.75/hr.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 15, 2014)

I saw $2.57 near Mobile, AL yesterday. The lower prices are nice, but I have a hard time believing they will stay low for an extended period of time.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 16, 2014)

Paid $2.50 this morning. I'm liking it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Just filled up and paid 2.83 per gal.  I think that's the lowest I've paid so far.


----------

